# Mystery ingredient



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

If you had a mystery ingredient and it happened to Hazelnuts...
What would you make for an appetizer?

You have access to all ingredients you may need..

Good luck 
Danielle


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hazlenut wafer with chanterelles and tarragon duzelle with alittle apricot and proscuitto added...
hazelnut tart shell with carmelized onions hit of Makers mark, pancetta and aged gouda 
Apricot half with a gorgonzolla roasted hazelnut paste filling run under a broiler.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Chocolate-Hazelnut Gelato!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Linzertorte, east european hazelnut cake.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I guess Iza and myself should *READ BEFORE* _POSTING!!!_

Back to the drawing board...










[ July 16, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Georges Perrier of Le Bec Fin has a recipe for escargot with hazelnut champagne butter.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Kimmie and Iza - I would be perfectly happy to eat gelato or cake for an appetizer. Life is uncertain, eat dessert first.

Love the hazelnuts. Love the ideas I see here. No ideas to share, though.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Nancya,


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Appetizer recipes using hazelnuts for you to browse.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What can I say, I’m dyslexic? Pain killers are fogging my brain? Read too fast?


Desserts is always on my mind.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It took time but here goes:


Roasted Sweet Garlic and Almond Soup
Roasted Almonds with Coriander, Chili and Olive Oil
Moroccan Chicken-Almond Pastilla
Asian Chicken-Almond Salad


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie,

Hazelnuts!!! not Almonds...LOL

Fine dice some hazelnuts and mix with a little panko,

Pat the top and bottom of u/10 diver scallops with the mixture.
sear the scallops till golden (do not over 
cook)in butter,remove the scallops deglaze with a little dry vermouth and a splash of frangelico,reduce mont with hazelnut butter,add some blanched lemon zest and fresh chives. plate the scallops and sauce,garnish with crispy hazelnut phyllo crisp
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Can anyone *become* dyslexic? I guess hazelnuts are not my strong suit!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I never liked scallops, but I'd eat those!!

Yum.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Kimmie has finally gone completely nuts 

This is from cchiu's site. I'd eat it but I think we could improve on the melba toast.

Title: Hazelnut~ Brie & Apple Appetizer 
Yield: 1 Recipe

Ingredients 

1 c chopped oregon hazelnuts - 
-(roasted; )
4 oz cream cheese - room 
-temperature
8 oz brie cheese; (rind trimmed) 
-- room tem
1 tart apple; grated

Instructions

Blend well the cream cheese with the brie cheese. Add the hazelnuts
and apple; blend. Spread on melba toast or crackers


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yes Kyle,

nuts nuts nuts


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Cape Chef - love your recipe, can't wait to try it. 

In France we cooked some hazelnut encrusted shrimp with a delicious white-wine sauce - yummy.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I guess I should have mentioned that too CC. Your recipe is most appealing to me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I'm so happy you all liked it,
It is a simple and very tasty dish.
cc


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I've successfully used hazelnuts as a substitute for a regular flour panade. Here's an idea for a hazelnut forcemeat stuffed chicken breast.

1) Remove legs and wing sections from a chicken leaving both sections of breast on the chicken. 

2) Prepare the forcemeat with meat from the thighs and finely ground hazelnuts.

3) Cut a pocket in the breastmeat and stuff the breast with the forcemeat.

4) Roast till done  Serve with your choice of garnishes.

Kuan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Mmmmmmmmm...Love that too!

Thanks for sharing, Kuan.


----------

